# Lake Macquarie Tues 5/6/07



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Just about says it all, looking at heading onto the lake on Tues. Gentleman Hours Preferred 0800-1600. Will fish anywhere but was thinking the flats of Lake Eraring.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Steve can't make it Tuesday, you seem to fish everyday I have to work. Which isn't many :wink:

Will get out on the lake soon for a fish with you

Cheers dave


----------

